# إرشيف المنبر > إرشيف أخبار المريخ 2013 >  >  كل اعضاء منبر مريخاب اون لاين هاااااام وعاجل

## احمر مكة

*اليوم قام نفر كريم من إخوة في المنبر بتفقد الإستاد 
وعند وصولهم وجدوا  بعض الملاحظات التي تحتاج إلي دعم عاجل 
وكما هو ديدن المنتديات والمنبر أن نسد مثل هذه الملاحيظ وعليه وبصوره عاجله نرجو من الجميع المساهمة
وسوف نقوم برفع التكلفة هنا  


*

----------


## احمر مكة

*والله صهريج المياه سوف ينهار 
والوضع لايحتمل التاجيل او التاني الموضوع عاجل 
في غاية البساطه والمبلغ كله في حدود 1000 ج فقط 
...
1- 1000 طوبه 
2- خمس جولات اسمنت 
3- وسيخ 
4- المصنعيه
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*
*

----------


## ود البقعة

*واين مجلس اللوردات
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*عن نفسي افتح الباب 
1- احمر مكة 50 ج 
2- الهادي الباشا 100 ريال سعودي
3- امام اباتي 50 ج
4- كباشي 100 ريال سعودي 
5- عصام ابوجالا 100 ج 
6- ابن ادريس 75 ج 
7-حمزه احمد الماحي 50 ج
8-...
9-....
10-...
ويكتمل النصاب 

*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ود البقعة
					

واين مجلس اللوردات



الحبيب ماجد 
نحن نقدم الدعم للمريخ وليس لمجلس اللوردات 
وعندما يحين وقت الجد لن ننتظر مجلس لوردات او غيرهم
اليوم نداء للمريخ المهم نود ان نري المريخ اجمل
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*معقوله الناس 1000ج ما قادره تدفعو ؟؟؟!!!!
                        	*

----------


## الهادي الباشا

*100 ريال سعودي مني انا ..................

0554594344
*

----------


## امام اباتي

*ــــــ 50ج ـــــ
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

معقوله الناس 1000ج ما قادره تدفعو ؟؟؟!!!!




الناس دي اغلبها ساهم في دعم المتضررين 
لذا وجه الدعوة الى لجنة التعبئة ولجنة الدار اتقوم بالامر
*

----------


## كباشي

*و كمان 100 ريال 
*

----------


## كباشي

*ارسلها لك رصيد يا الهادي  و تحولها معاك
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*يا ناس معقوله الف فقط يا اون لايناب
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الاعضاء الذين قرؤوا الموضوع: 52


‏كته,‏ود البقعة,‏نادرالداني,‏انور عبدون,‏البركان الهادئ,‏الدلميت,‏مصطفى منصور,‏ابراهيم عطية بابكر,‏مرتضي دياب,‏ابراهيم تاج الدين,‏طارق الحاج,‏diaamahi,‏معتصم الصايم,‏شيبا,‏ود الدمام,‏مبارك علي حسين,‏wadalhaja,‏سموالروح,‏مناوي,‏dawzna,‏KOLA MOHAMMED,‏محمد خيرى,‏عبداللطيف,‏الشوق غلاب,‏النزير,‏العكادي,‏حودا,‏الهادي الباشا,‏سامرين,‏مريخابي كسلاوي,‏الصادق عبد الوهاب,‏عبد العظيم حاج عمر,‏علي سنجة,‏جكنون,‏الحوشابي,‏عبد المنعم خليفة,‏مريخ المدينة,‏farandakas,‏امام اباتي,‏عباس ميرغني,‏حبيب العجب,‏مرتضي الطيب,‏الشمشار,‏majdi,‏zalnoon,‏سليمان الحكيم,‏محمد سيف الإسلام,‏monzir ana,‏القطانى,‏كباشي,‏احمر مكة,‏حوته 1 

مهما قلت المشاركه فيه تساهم في الحل
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*الاعضاء الذين دخلو المنبر خلال 24 ساعه الماضيه 

مناوي, abdalraheem khader, Abu - Khalid, abufulla, مامون, مامون العطبراوي, نادرالداني, هاشم عبدالله ودسنجة, مبارك علي حسين, متوكل عبدالله مختار, آدم البزعى, محمد النادر, محمد سيف الإسلام, محمد عثمان شمو, أحمد عبد القادر, محمد عبده, محمد عوض حبشي, محمد قمر الأنبياء, مجنون, هيثم برعي, مجدالدين شريف, alenani, alhawii, مرهف, مرتضي الطيب, مرتضي دياب, مريخ المدينة, مريخابي كسلاوي, هشام احمدموسى, مصعب المقدم مضوي, athoinay22, athoinay30, معاذ ابراهيم محمد, معتصم الصايم, معتصم صالح, ayman akoud, Azmi shosh, bichhuong297, brokhia, المريخ والتاريخ, المريخابي ودالبورت, المريود, النزير, المكاجر, امام اباتي, الاحمر, الافريقي, البركان الهادئ, الدلميت, الحجاج, الجراح, الدسكو, الحوشابي, الشمشار, الصادق هبانى, الصادق عبد الوهاب, الشوق غلاب, العكادي, العطا على العطا, انور عبدون, الوطن الغالي, القطانى, ابن ادريس, ابراهيم تاج الدين, ابراهيم عبدالله ابراهيم, ابراهيم عطية بابكر, ابو يامن, ابو دعاء, ابومصعب, ابوالاء, ابواخلاص, ابوعبودى الصغير, ايمن الطاهر, احمد جبريل, احمر مكة, احمر لون الدم, اسماعيل, اواب محمد, dawzna, dr.abdelgalil, elbramg, بكرى النورمحمدخير, ezoo2t, farandakas, farhan, FreeJAV, habashi, Hamada Bader, Husamwax, حمزه احمد الماحى, ibrahim s, خالد كمال, خالد عيساوي, داليا عزام, جارح مهموم, حبيب العجب, جكنون, دولي, حوته 1, حودا, يوسف ابوزيد, jafaros, KOLA MOHAMMED, maag ahmed, mageedy62, majedsiddig, monzir ana, mub25, najma, nouriomer, سلمى محمد الأمين, سموالروح, سامى الماحى, سامرين, سبيل عبد الله, ستيفن وورغو, صديق, شيكو مدريد, سيف الاسلام, سيف الدين المقبول, شرقاوي, سعد حامد, زول هناك, سودان المريخ, كته, كباشي, shkoko, كوكو العجيب, thanhbui119, علاءالدين محمد هاشم, عمادالدين طه, عمار عزالدين إبراهيم, علي سنجة, عمر عبدالله, عادل حسبو, عباده محمد الحافظ, عباس ميرغني, عباس التنقر, عباس عطية, عبد المنعم خليفة, عبد العظيم حاج عمر, عبدالله صديق, عبداللطيف, عبدالباقي عمر, عبدالغني حمد المريخابي, عصام محمد عبد الله, عزالدين سيد وديدي, عوض الشيخ محمد نور, عطيه احمد, visavietnam.pro, wadalhaja, waleed salih, فراس الشفيع, وائل يوسف, ود الباقر, ود البقعة, ود الدمام, ود عجبنا, طارق الحاج


هل اعجزنا هذا الرقم لحل اشكالية الصهريج 
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*يا ناس تبقي نصف المبلغ 
منتظرين التكمله عشان الموضوع ما يتازم 
لو انهار الصهريج سيصبح الامر اكثر تعقيد اين دورنا 
هل دورنا فقط ينحصر في النقد ؟!!!!!
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

يا ناس تبقي نصف المبلغ 
منتظرين التكمله عشان الموضوع ما يتازم 
لو انهار الصهريج سيصبح الامر اكثر تعقيد اين دورنا 
هل دورنا فقط ينحصر في النقد ؟!!!!!




هون علي نفسك يا حبيب
الناس ظروف وان شاء الله الصهريج ما ينهار
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*اتصال هاتفي من الباش مهندس عصام ابوجالا 
تبرع بمبلغ 100 ج 
الان تخطينا منتصف المبلغ
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*احلى لايقة 
الياقة فى حب الزعيم 
-------------------
75 منى 
--------------------
قول لامام امشى لشيكو 
ويمسكل لى من عندو 
-------------
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

احلى لايقة 
الياقة فى حب الزعيم 
-------------------
75 منى 
--------------------
قول لامام امشى لشيكو 
ويمسكل لى من عندو 
-------------




هووووووووووووي 
ما تشبكني في احمر مكة دة بكرة من الصباح بقول لي ادفعها وامشي شيلها بي طريقتك
دة لو ما جاب لي بوليس هنا وقفل لي المحل
هههههههه
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

احلى لايقة 
الياقة فى حب الزعيم 
-------------------
75 منى 
--------------------
قول لامام امشى لشيكو 
ويمسكل لى من عندو 
-------------



ابن ادريس الحبيب احسن تتصل اس علي شيكو 
امام يا ريت لو تصلي الصبح في الجامع بتاع حلة شيكو وتقابلو في صلاة الصبح 
اقول ليك امام ادفعها وتاني انت وابن ادريس متلاحقين كل من حزب واااااااااااحد
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

هووووووووووووي 
ما تشبكني في احمر مكة دة بكرة من الصباح بقول لي ادفعها وامشي شيلها بي طريقتك
دة لو ما جاب لي بوليس هنا وقفل لي المحل
هههههههه



الشيكة اليكتفوك بيها 
رسل القروش يعني ما واثق في ابن ادريس معقوله ياخ 
ابن ادريس برسلها ليك اس واحتمال يكون هو طالبك ليها
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

هووووووووووووي 
ما تشبكني في احمر مكة دة بكرة من الصباح بقول لي ادفعها وامشي شيلها بي طريقتك
دة لو ما جاب لي بوليس هنا وقفل لي المحل
هههههههه









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

ابن ادريس الحبيب احسن تتصل اس علي شيكو 
امام يا ريت لو تصلي الصبح في الجامع بتاع حلة شيكو وتقابلو في صلاة الصبح 
اقول ليك امام ادفعها وتاني انت وابن ادريس متلاحقين كل من حزب واااااااااااحد





والله بعد دا بطريقتكم
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

الشيكة اليكتفوك بيها 
رسل القروش يعني ما واثق في ابن ادريس معقوله ياخ 
ابن ادريس برسلها ليك اس واحتمال يكون هو طالبك ليها



هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عرفتا كيف بالله 
انت فكى عدييييييييييييييل يا ود مكة
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

ابن ادريس الحبيب احسن تتصل اس علي شيكو 
امام يا ريت لو تصلي الصبح في الجامع بتاع حلة شيكو وتقابلو في صلاة الصبح 
اقول ليك امام ادفعها وتاني انت وابن ادريس متلاحقين كل من حزب واااااااااااحد




شفت انا الحركات دي ما بتنفع معاي من هسي خليك عارف انا بمشي للراجل دة بي مزاجي 
والله بكلمك جد .
وبعدين يا ابن ادريس شيكو دة افتكر عندو حاجات اهم مننا خليهو ياخد ليهو اجازة كم يوم بعد موضوع احمر مكة دة ينتهي يجي راجع .
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
عرفتا كيف بالله 
انت فكى عدييييييييييييييل يا ود مكة




يارااااااااااااااااااجل
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

يارااااااااااااااااااجل



اهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
قمنا 
اخر بضاعة وصلتك منى 
شحنة ال...........
ما تخلينى اجيب اسما
                        	*

----------


## امام اباتي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

اهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
قمنا 
اخر بضاعة وصلتك منى 
شحنة ال...........
ما تخلينى اجيب اسما




عشان الكضب حدو قريييييييييييييييب
الصنف الشغال فيهو زاااااااااااااااااتو م بجي من عندكم 
نحنا نظامنا الجنوب وكمبالا ونيروبي ومرات ساحل العاج واثيوبيا
اها شوف ليك حنك تاني
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

والله بعد دا بطريقتكم



طريقتنا كيف 
يعني الزول دا لو جواله بطاريتو نزلت الحل شنو
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

عشان الكضب حدو قريييييييييييييييب
الصنف الشغال فيهو زاااااااااااااااااتو م بجي من عندكم 
نحنا نظامنا الجنوب وكمبالا ونيروبي ومرات ساحل العاج واثيوبيا
اها شوف ليك حنك تاني



سكتنى
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة امام اباتي
					

شفت انا الحركات دي ما بتنفع معاي من هسي خليك عارف انا بمشي للراجل دة بي مزاجي 
والله بكلمك جد .
وبعدين يا ابن ادريس شيكو دة افتكر عندو حاجات اهم مننا خليهو ياخد ليهو اجازة كم يوم بعد موضوع احمر مكة دة ينتهي يجي راجع .



يا خد راحه 
ليه مالوا كان شغال يوميه 
المهم هو ما تتحيل من اس ابن ادريس قال طالب
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

اهاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا 
قمنا 
اخر بضاعة وصلتك منى 
شحنة ال...........
ما تخلينى اجيب اسما



فتو الراجل دا مديونياتو كترت
هههههههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

يا خد راحه 
ليه مالوا كان شغال يوميه 
المهم هو ما تتحيل من اس ابن ادريس قال طالب



طالبو قيمة 
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
--
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-................................................ات
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

طالبو قيمة 
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
--
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-
-................................................ات



قصد زلابيه 
هههههههههه
                        	*

----------


## ابن ادريس

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمر مكة
					

قصد زلابيه 
هههههههههه



بس 
نقرتا 
ايها زاااااااااااااتا
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابن ادريس
					

بس 
نقرتا 
ايها زاااااااااااااتا



طيب هو كان عيهو نذر لاحد الاولياء 
عشان يعمل زلابيه 
لكن اس بقت الحكايه بالتورته والجاتوه 
والحلويات السوريه علي قفا من يشيل
                        	*

----------


## كباشي

*الهاادي ارسل  لك ال 100 ريال رصيد ام ايه رايك
                        	*

----------


## الهادي الباشا

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كباشي
					

الهاادي ارسل  لك ال 100 ريال رصيد ام ايه رايك




ما عندك مشكله تب يازول سوي البدورو انا معاك ......................
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*لا زلنا نتظر تكملت الملف حتي ينتهي الامر 
والموضوع تبقي فيه القليل
                        	*

----------


## حمزه احمد الماحى

*انا منى 50 جنيه 
كيف ارسل لكم المبلغ ؟
                        	*

----------


## مجنون

*يا اخوانا انا فى جبره ارسل مساهمتى كيف ؟
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حمزه احمد الماحى
					

انا منى 50 جنيه 
كيف ارسل لكم المبلغ ؟



تسلم يا حبيب 
اتصل علي هذا الرقم 
للتوحيل 0912340410 الرقم خط 
وما مكن تحول فيهو رصد لكن صاحب الرقم بوريك كيف تحول المبلغ
                        	*

----------


## احمر مكة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجنون
					

يا اخوانا انا فى جبره ارسل مساهمتى كيف ؟



اولا حمدا لله علي السلامه 
تسلم يا حبيب 
اتصل علي هذا الرقم 
للتوحيل 0912340410 الرقم خط 
وما مكن تحول فيهو رصد لكن صاحب الرقم بوريك كيف تحول المبلغ
*

----------


## احمر مكة

*فوووووق
                        	*

----------

